# IT auf den neusten Stand bringen



## frankydankydank (17. Dezember 2015)

Abend,

ich arbeite in einem Unternehmen, dass leider eine sehr veraltete IT-Struktur aufweist.
Unsere Server sind überlastet und allgemein das ganze System ist einfach viel zu alt.
Nun suchen wir eine externe Firma, die uns unter die Arme greift und die Umstellung
auf neue Systeme uns ermöglicht. Kennt ihr ein Unternehmen, dass uns allgemein bei
derartigen Problemen zur Hilfe stehen kann?


----------



## evilgrin68 (17. Dezember 2015)

Unternehmen gibt es wie Sand am Meer... Vielleicht kannst du den ORT benennen wo sich eure Firma befindet. Das würde dann die Sache einfacher machen... Nur so als Idee...


----------



## Research (17. Dezember 2015)

Csv.de hat da ne Preisliste.
https://www.csv.de/service/it-service-vor-ort-service-wartung-support.html
https://www.csv.de/service/servicepreisliste.html#pc+notebook


----------



## Motherboard007 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, es gibt wirklich einige Anbieter auf diesem Bereich. Ratsam ist es sich an einen Anbieter in der Umgebung zu wenden, 
ist in meinen Augen doch vorteilhaft, wenn man sich bei Problemen direkt an diesen wenden kann und zur
Not dieser eben vorbei kommt und das Problem behebt. Somit spart man einiges an Zeit und somit auch Kosten. 

Grundsätzlich kann ich diesen Anbieter empfehlen. Haben soweit ich informiert bin zwei Standorte 
in Deutschland. Schaut es euch also mal an, könnte in Frage kommen.  Wir haben bis jetzt alle Probleme direkt 
gelöst bekommen, weshalb ich auch den Service einfach erste Klasse finde. 

Ansonsten einfach mal vergleichen. Unverbindliche Angebote einholen und dann eine Entscheidung treffen.


----------

